# .22 LR at WallyWorld



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

The local Wally had several bricks of Remington, Winchester and Federal .22 LR on the shelf today. Guy at the counter said that they got "a load" in last Thursday and more was expected this week.
Maybe the logjam on Ammo is finally breaking loose. Just hope the primer supply follows the same pattern.

alan

p.s. Just in case, I picked up a couple of Winchester bricks.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

How much? I got a call from a rancher who begs me to shoot his gophers. He said his son was in town and told him the bricks of better quality stuff were going for almost $50. He prefers the Remington Golden 22 over my Federal American Eagles I was shooting the other day. A few months ago when I bought some they were about $16, which is high. And that is only 400 rounds.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I never had any trouble finding .22LR....ever. The problems I;ve had with ammo availability has been with the large caliber handgun cartridges and evil black gun rounds (7.62x51, .223, etc.)


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

I found a bunch in DeFuniak,but Geneva can't keep in stock...


----------



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

zant said:


> I found a bunch in DeFuniak,but Geneva can't keep in stock...


These were in Chipley-
I Haven't found any anywhere else (Dothan, Marianna, PC).

alan


----------



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

Ed Norman said:


> How much?


The Winchester 333 count packs were $9.99 and the Rem/Federal 500 (maybe 525 or 550) bricks were $17.99.

alan


----------



## Ed in S. AL (Jun 5, 2002)

From what I have been reading, and also hearing from family members. You may want to stay away from the Remington 22 LR. Seems there is some thing wrong with the firing paste they put in the rounds and the rounds will not fire. Seems to be a ton of duds. If you have any that will not fire, contact Remington and see about getting your refund for the ammo, or a new box that does work.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

I did a no no . . I went into a wallyfart....
Was told the 22's last one hour . . .after the truck comes in.
And the question "when does the truck come in ?"
Exasperatingly he says he gets asked that question 50 times a day . .and the answer . . They never know when the truck will get there.


----------



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

Ed in S. AL said:


> From what I have been reading, and also hearing from family members. You may want to stay away from the Remington 22 LR. Seems there is some thing wrong with the firing paste they put in the rounds and the rounds will not fire. Seems to be a ton of duds. If you have any that will not fire, contact Remington and see about getting your refund for the ammo, or a new box that does work.


I've heard some similar stories. I only shoot Winchester right now.

alan


----------



## VarmitSniper (Apr 2, 2008)

Ed in S. AL said:


> From what I have been reading, and also hearing from family members. You may want to stay away from the Remington 22 LR. Seems there is some thing wrong with the firing paste they put in the rounds and the rounds will not fire. Seems to be a ton of duds. If you have any that will not fire, contact Remington and see about getting your refund for the ammo, or a new box that does work.


Yeah, I have had that problem a few times with Remington (and terrible accuracy to boot) and have made the switch to CCI and Federal.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I did as part of a statistics class a test with a bunch of different 22 ammo all fired from a 10/22 sand bagged my best results were from the cci 
had to turn in the data with the results , turning in 50 targets with most groups around a quarter at 50 yards and good groups down to a covered by a dime hey it was worth a B+ so i didn't complain

wild cats , hornets and the ones claiming higher volocity holo points were not as good fedral premium olypic target were good but basicaly on par with the cci for that particular rifle i forget exactly what they were called but they wern't stingers the cci were a about dollar for 50 the fedral olympic were like 8-9 dollars for 50
this was about 12 years ago

several years ago i went to cci stingers most of my 22 shooting is small game i figured at 3.50 a box of 50 i could live with the cost 

i encourage everyone to go spend a few bucks buy several types and see what your gun likes if you do use the remingtions remeber to clean often and thuroughly that wax builds up that they coat the lead in.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Back when I was doing high level target competition I would sort 22 rounds with a rim gauge. Even in quality target ammo there will be differences in rim thickness, meaning differences in headspace and firing pin strike and accuracy. I have one pistol that will shoot individual groups of sorted cheap bulk ammo as well as it shoots right from the box Eley target ammo. 

That's the fun of 22s, ammo is cheap and you can try out many kinds and find what each one likes. Sometimes it will be the real cheap stuff, sometimes not.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

All the local Wallys have consistently had 22lr bricks and boxes. Zero semi-auto handgun ammo.

Last week, they got several cases of 5.56 in, for 9.99/box. I picked up ten boxes. Guy behind counter wanted to know the dif between it and .223. I've been in since then, and he's had people buy the 5.56 to shoot in their .223s... he informed them of what I'd told him, and they bought it anyways.


----------



## seagullplayer (Nov 6, 2008)

The bulk can/box stuff works fine in my single shot, but I like shells in the plastic case for my lever action. The shells get bent in the loose packaging.

I only get the gun out to shot something these days, I have not had it out just for the fun of it in years...

I think I bought CCI's last time I bought.


----------



## h8mtv (Apr 26, 2009)

I have been buying every box I can find of the Fed bulk at Wally for $13.47 a box/550. 
The Golden bullets do not have great quality control.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Ed Norman said:


> How much? I got a call from a rancher who begs me to shoot his gophers. He said his son was in town and told him the bricks of better quality stuff were going for almost $50. He prefers the Remington Golden 22 over my Federal American Eagles I was shooting the other day. A few months ago when I bought some they were about $16, which is high. And that is only 400 rounds.


As an aside....

The best "cheap" round I've ever found for a .22 is the Federal American Eagle. Meticulously sorted, it is capable of turning in 1" groups in the right rifle...at 100 yards.


----------

